# External USB/Firewire soundcard for Mac



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

I am considering purchasing a Mac Mini for the sake of portability and affordability. I do alot of semi-professional sound recording and would love to be able to use the mini for something like this. There are many external USB soundcards for Windows but I'm not sure about Macs. The only thing which comes to mind at the moment is the protools level and, though I can dream, this is not economically feasible.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check these out
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=External+USB/Firewire+sound+card+for+Mac&spell=1


----------

